# Timberhaus Whitney/Lord Pairing



## fransfrons (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey all! 

I'm new to posting, but not new to the board. I'm just a lifelong forum lurker, lol. I'm currently thinking of putting a deposit down on the upcoming Whitney/Lord litter at Timberhaus, and was wondering if anyone here adopted from their previous litter. I'm looking, first and foremost, for a companion. I have no schutzund plans, but will be doing obedience and possibly agility. Jill has been great in our correspondences so far, I'm just looking for some outside opinions.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

(actually, Timberhaus was the old name, it's Waldkonig now)

Jill is one of my breeding/Gshep raising mentors. Actually, she is the one who I consider to be the best of the working line/import breeders in this area, and she's a great friend. I can't speak more highly of her and what she creates. Sound temperaments, trainability, confidence, devotion, just amazing dogs. You really can't go wrong, especially with a Lord pup. If there's an open window to reserve one, TAKE IT!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Another Lord litter <3

Christine Kemper (Blackthorn) has a litter due by him at the end of the month. I so wish I could have one (I love the bitch she bred to him).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck and I hope you get a great AGILITY puppy!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

love the dogs she has -- 
have a lot of those genetics myself . Lord has Don Clausberg , one of the reasons I brought in an Iwan Poppitz daughter -- maintains a valuable herding line .
They have Dino Schaferliesel - I have a daughter of Duke , who was said to be more 'brut' meaning rough and tough versus the sheer handsome elegant Duke .
I had a son of Dargo .

I know these lines , use them. I would have confidence in the genetics and in the breeder , love her philosophy TimberHaus K-9 About Us&Services

lucky you


----------



## fransfrons (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, guys! And, von Bolen, I don't know how I didn't notice that everything except the website name was now Waldkonig. Thanks for that!


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a dog from Timberhaus/Waldkonig. Mine is now almost 5 years old and from a different breeding [Lux v. Kameruner Eck x Casey vd Waldkonig (a Sven v. Grafental x Saskia v. Schaferliesel daughter)] so I have no direct insight into the particular breeding you are inquiring about. However, I will say that Jill was knowledgeable, very nice, accessible (via email and phone), and responsive (both before and after I received my dog). I live several states away and had my dog shipped as a pup without having met Jill or the parents of my dog in person. I felt comfortable doing so based upon my communications with Jill, and everything was as represented and went according to plan. In sum, I count my experience in getting a dog from Timberhaus/Waldkonig as a positive one.


----------



## fransfrons (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for you insight, jmdjack! Jill has been wonderful with me so far, and I'll consider myself lucky if I can get one of her pups!


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I have heard nothing but great things about Jill! For my pup it was down between Schraderhaus and Jill. They co-own several studs and work together quite closely. I believe Jean from Schraderhaus was a mentor to Jill in the beginning. 

Either way I dont think you could go wrong with a dog from her!


----------

